# Bad Santa!



## MedicPrincess (Dec 19, 2005)

Santas go on rampage in New Zealand city 
WELLINGTON, New Zealand (AP) -- A group of 40 people dressed in Santa Claus costumes, many of them drunk, rampaged through New Zealand's largest city..........

The rampage, dubbed "Santarchy" by local newspapers, began early Saturday afternoon when the men, wearing ill-fitting Santa costumes, threw beer bottles and urinated on cars from an Auckland overpass.......










The remaining Santas entered a downtown convenience store and carried off beer and soft drinks.

"They came in, said 'Merry Christmas' and then helped themselves," store owner Changa Manakynda said.

Alex Dyer, a spokesman for the group, said Santarchy was a worldwide movement designed to protest the commercialization of Christmas.

from here... http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/N/NEW_ZEALAND_DRUNKEN_SANTAS?SITE=FLPEJ&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## Stevo (Dec 19, 2005)

_oh look!, there he is..._




man,Mrs. Claus is gonna be _soooo pissed_ he fell off the wagon again eh?

~S~


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 19, 2005)

This is why our children are terrified to find out the truth about santa!


----------



## emtff99 (Dec 19, 2005)

Not only did Santa fall off the wagon, but looks like he lost his pants in the process. 


			
				Stevo said:
			
		

> _oh look!, there he is..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 19, 2005)

Someone should enroll him in SAA- Santa's Alcoholics Anonymous!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 19, 2005)

Stevo said:
			
		

> _oh look!, there he is..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



That is SOooooooooo WRONG!


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 20, 2005)

It seems that Santa's breakdown has finally happened...someone get the padded room ready...


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 20, 2005)

lil kid prolly popped off the question "mommy why is sant showing us his worm" before she covered his eyes... in rfegards to Mrs clause being pissed...imagine how the elves are gonna feel? think about it one man, one woman the reindee the elves spending 365 days a year freezing his *** off over working one day of the year and no cable tv to boot?? id rampage too!!!!


----------



## Stevo (Dec 20, 2005)

> working one day of the year and no cable tv to boot??



so...that explains all the elves Celtictigeress ?



> That is SOooooooooo WRONG!



i know, _your right_ wacker, it's that lump of coal this year again i suppose.....but hey, when you've had xmas up to your eyeballs, inlaws & outlaws etc, go rent Bad Santa

Billy Bob Thornton is a scream!

~S~


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 20, 2005)

heh well think about it theres one Mrs claus.. there has to be some kinky there that gets rudolph and his buddies involved...and Im sure Mrs claus has a little people fixation...after all her hubby is always busy making his list checking it twice and tending to presents... Maybe thats why santa fell off the wagon, he caught Mrs clause with several of his right hand elves okay okay right hand is a little cruel, some might use their left hand instead *cough*


----------



## Stevo (Dec 23, 2005)

check out the kids scared of Santa

B-b-b-b-b-b-bad Santa!

~S~


----------



## VinBin (Dec 23, 2005)

heh, apparently theres a new trend to put up scary christmas decorations...A few people here have them up, some of them are rather violent...


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 23, 2005)

Well theres on display of a hunter shooting mallards out of the sky somewhere here in Arkansas. I saw it in the state paper, but I forgot what town it was in. I think it was somewhere in Central AR though, not Stutgartt. I thought the display looked cool, but probably gotten the full effect if I had seen it in person or on video to see the lights moving.


----------

